# Quick Change Gear Box



## egapelr (Mar 8, 2019)

I have a 10 inch Atlas Lathe model TH54 I believe.  It is in reasonable condition unfortunately did not come with a quick change gear box.  These do not seem to be available anywhere and I wonder why some enterprising individual or company isn't manufacturing some retrofits for these lathes.  I also wonder if the QCGB from a 12 inch Atlas lathe would adapt to the 10 inch version as there seems to be a few available.  I appreciate the comments.


----------



## Moderatemixed (Mar 8, 2019)

I have owned 4 Atlas 10 inch lathes. Rebuilt 3 of the 4, a 36” and 2 42” 10F’s. Only one (the cream puff I have now) had the QCGB. I thought the 12 inch one would work but apparently not. There are plans on Vintage Machinery dot Org for a QCGB that is shop made. My advice to you is to put an alert onto ebay, and put an add on Craigs List (Kijiji if you are in Canada as I am) for an Atlas lathe. If you are patient, one will come along. 

I wondered myself as to why nobody is making them and I believe it is simply the cost. In North America the cost to make the gears etc. would be prohibitive unless you tried to sell it for $1500 to $2000, and a new lathe could be had for that. 

I love the old machinery though. Enjoy the 54. The Atlas lathes are great lathes. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 8, 2019)

Atlas made and Atlas and Sears sold a total of six QCGB models.  The majority if the internal parts are the same in all six.  But there are four different main casting part numbers.  The two models (three if you count the 1700 which came with a template for drilling a hole for the tumbler pivot) for the 10" replace the FWD-OFF-REV gear box.  It's mounting bolts are vertical and the main casting sits on top of the bed.  The three 12" models all replace the bearing housing that supports the left end of the lead screw and the short shaft that the screw gear mounted on.  The attachment bolts are horizontal and go into the side of the bed instead of the top (except for the one additional one added to late production of the final version).  Plus all of the 12" change gear models already have the tumbler assembly, which was an addition to the 10".  With enough money to throw at it, you can make just about anything fit.  But in my opinion, it isn't practical to install a 12" box on a 10" lathe.

As to why no one makes an aftermarket box, there were I think two being made when Atlas finally made one available from the factory.  They pretty soon went out of business and then Atlas quit making the 10".  There just isn't enough of a market to keep a company in business.


----------

